# Mini Haul :DD



## glavinagal (Jan 7, 2008)

My recent Haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Zonk blue, sleeping beauty, endless love e/s





Haunting and Blue peep Fluidline





Crimsonaire, Corn, Gracious me Shadestick 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Weasel (Jan 7, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 7, 2008)

niice!


----------



## nunu (Jan 7, 2008)

lovely haul!!


----------



## Taj (Jan 7, 2008)

a lot to play with !


----------



## user46 (Jan 7, 2008)

mini haul? lol, thats great


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 7, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## lustrare (Jan 9, 2008)

Ahh, great haul! May I ask what's the name of the first 3 pigments? They look so pretty!


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 9, 2008)

That Sleeping Beauty e/s is soooo pretty!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice haul!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lustrare* 

 
_Ahh, great haul! May I ask what's the name of the first 3 pigments? They look so pretty!_

 





  I kind of want them now!  And this is a great haul...for a mini one!  LOL  I'm drooling over it!  See!---->


----------



## clamster (Jan 10, 2008)

Which pigments are those? The one on the right looks like Lily White. They are super pretty!!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jan 14, 2008)

endless love is such a pretty colour [my first MAC e/s] 
but you need a base for it [thank god for udpp]


----------



## myfrienddiana (Jan 20, 2008)

hahah this isn't such a *mini* haul!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 20, 2008)

what a great haul!


----------



## sinasuse (Aug 30, 2008)

thats a lot


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 30, 2008)

lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 30, 2008)

Lovely stuff! Have fun!


----------



## lovesicles (Aug 31, 2008)

last piggie is so pretty


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 1, 2008)

wowww!! those colors are gorgeous!!! i love the piggies and the shadesticks and the fluidlines!! if i were u i wouldnt know where to start


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome haul, enjoy!


----------

